# sub no longer working???



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey all, I need some help.
So I turned off my radio, unplugged my sub and reconnected it while the radio was off.

And now the sub keeps going full excursion outward and stays there (atleast for a good 5 - 10 seconds) it also makes this gas release noise...

what is going on here...


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Your amp is putting out DC current apparently.... double check all your connections.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

All connections look good... I even took the amp out and put them on my bench with a power supply. And unhooked my rca cables


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

and it did the same thing on the bench?


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup, it is a Sundown SAX100.2 and I noticed that it turns on in protect mode for a few seconds then back to regular mode.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

the amp is screwed, it's making DC, stop doing it or you will roach the VC of the sub.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

How did the amp get messed up?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dunno, my crystal ball is in for it's annual service...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

chad said:


> dunno, my crystal ball is in for it's annual service...


I thought someone as smart as you would have had a back up crystal ball


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I thought someone as smart as you would have had a back up crystal ball


That back-up has been tuned for winning radio contests, BTW I got the Lady Ga-Ga tickets you were asking for


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

On another note.. that "gas release noise" you heard.... that's the air moving into your sealed box to replace the air pressure decrease caused by the sub moving forward. One good thing to take from this.. it sounds like your box is sealed up pretty good.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The bad things to take from this is your sub and amp having to be replaced


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

the sub seems to be working still but wtf how did I screw up the amp...


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

did you check the fuses on the amp?


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

they look all good, but the amp wouldnt power on if they were blown


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Open the amp cover and take pictures of the guts... post here... 

look for any scorching...


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

I dont see any scorching, here are the pics


















full res picture here Picasa Web Albums - GReddy90 - Car Audio


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

I had this identical problem with a brand new Infinity Ref amp 6 or 8 months ago directly out of the box. It was allowing DC and the speakers would move out and back in after turn on.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

s wong do you have a multimeter with a diode check function?


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

johnmasters said:


> I had this identical problem with a brand new Infinity Ref amp 6 or 8 months ago directly out of the box. It was allowing DC and the speakers would move out and back in after turn on.


How did ou fix it (if you did)?


And I do have a multimeter and I think it has a diode check mode, just not sure how to use it. Which diodes should I check?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

we are not gonna be checking diodes... I'm short on time now but if I find you logged on we may roll over tot he chat side and run thru it some time.


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

sure, ill be available in like 30 minutes, so whenever ou have time
where is the chat section hmm


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Here - Off Topic - DIYMA.com


----------

